# XM Module for 2006 Passat



## solloron1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello Everyone,
Just want to say great community here and I have been lurking here to help me purchase my 2006 Passat. I am wondering what model xm module will work in my car. I currently have sirius installed but would like the xm module because i already have an account with them. Any help on this topic would be great...Thanks!!!


----------



## solloron1 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: XM Module for 2006 Passat (solloron1)*

Ok so i checked my sirius receiver and it ended in a D. So im assuming I need the xm reciever that ends in an E with 0080 firmware. Does anyone know where i can find that? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: XM Module for 2006 Passat (solloron1)*

Most of them can be swapped. There is no exact chart because at one point they were all XM and then they became Sirius. Best bet is to swap with someone that has an XM tuner.


----------



## solloron1 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: XM Module for 2006 Passat ([email protected])*

Yea I have had a hard time locating one. Is there anywhere you can buy one used or new? My dealership says they dont get those in anymore, so they appear to be harder to come by. Any help would be great.


----------



## solloron1 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: XM Module for 2006 Passat (solloron1)*

So i just talked with the parts guy at my dealership and he says that part number 1K5-035-553-K has replaced 8E0-035-593-E and that it will work with my 2006 Passat, can anyone confirm this?


----------

